# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  νοσοφοβικη - hiv - αγχώδης διαταραχή - σωματοποίηση άγχους

## katerin8

Καλησπέρα! 
Βρήκα το συγκεκριμένο site άπειρες φορές στις αναζητήσεις που έκανα τον τελευταίο καιρο στο google σχετικα με μια ασθενεια που πιστευα οτι νοσω.

θα σας περιγραψω οσο πιο συνοπτικα γινεται τη δικη μου ιστορια... καθως ειμαι σιγουρη οτι πολλοι ακομα εχουν περασει η περνουν παρομοιες καταστασεις.

Ηταν τελη καλοκαιριου...Συγγενεις και φιλοι ετοιμαζομασταν να γιορτασουμε ενα χαρμόσυνο γεγονός, τη βάφτιση μιας ανιψιας... 
Οπως καθε γυναικα ετσι κ εγω ειπα να παω να περιποιηθω τον εαυτο μου... ντυσιμο, στολισμα, μαλλια, νυχια.... ωχ.... τα νυχια... Ολα ξεκινησαν απο εκει! 

Στο κεντρο περιποιησης που πηγα (λογω του οτι, κακως οπως θα διαβασετε στη συνεχεια, τους εμπιστευομουν) η ανιδεη αισθητικος την ωρα που μου εκοβε τα πετσακια, μου πιασε μια ακρη του δερματος μου και στη κυριολεξια με πετσοκοψε σε σημειο που εβγαλα αρκετο αιμα.... μου δικιολογηθηκε οτι ηταν ασχημα ψυχολογικα και εγω της αποκριθηκα οτι δε πειραζει... Συνεχισαμε κανονικα τη περιποιηση και με χαμογελο μεχρι τ αυτια αφου τελειωσαμε, με επιβεβαιωσε οτι το βαψιμο θα κρατησει πανω απο δυο βδομαδες....

τις επομενες μερες ενιωθα το δαχτυλο μου σκληρο... πιστευα οτι μου τραβιεται το δερμα για να κλεισει η πληγη που μου ειχε κανει... 

Επειτα απο δυο βδομαδες που εβγαλα το μανο... κατω απο αυτο αντικρυσα ενα κακοτραχαλο κιτρινο νυχι στο οποιο προστασια ειχαν βρει ΜΥΚΗΤΕΣ! 

Ετρεξα στο φαρμακειο να παρω κρεμουλα... με την ελπιδα οτι θα περασει... ματαια ομως καθως περασαν δυο ολοκληροι μηνες και με την εφαρμογη της κρεμας δε γινοταν τιποτα ... 

τοτε λοιπον μπηκα στη διαδικασια να ψαξω πρωτη φορα στη ζωη μου για το τι επιπτωσεις εχει το μανικιουρ στην υγεια... Οπου και να εμπαινα ολα τα site εγραφαν για Μυκητες, ηπατιτιδα ενα σωρο ασθενειες και συμπτωματα.... αλλα ακομα και για aids! 

Ας επικεντρωθουμε στη τελευταια ασθενεια, το aids που προκαλειται απο τον ιο hiv... Στο internet παρουσιαζουν τα σταδια της ασθενειας, τα συμπτωματα καθως και ποτε εμφανιζονται αλλα μ εναν περιληπτικο τροπο, που λιγο πολυ κοντεψαν να με στειλουν σε ψυχιατρικη κλινικη.... 

Εξανθημα, λεμφαδενοπαθεια, υψηλος πυρετος, διαρροια, πονοι στους μυες και τις αρθρώσεις, ναυτια, εμετοι, πρησμενες αμυγδαλες, μυκητιασεις, πληγες στον οισοφαγο κτλ κτλ... γενικως συμπτωματα κοινου κριωλογηματος ειναι λιγα απο αυτα.... 

Διαβαζα, τρομοκρατηθηκα, εκλαιγα και ολα γυρνουσαν στο μυαλο μου.... καθως πολλα απο αυτα τα συμπτωματα εμφανιζονταν λιγο πιο πριν στον οργανισμο μου αλλα και απ τη στιγμη που μου μπηκε η ιδεα στο μυαλο οτι νοσω απο τον ιο του hiv...

Σκεφτομουν... πριν λιγες μερες ξυπνησα με πρησμενη αμυγδαλη, προχθες ειχα κοκκινο αιφνιδιο εξανθημα.... πανικοβληθηκα... ετρεξα στον δερματολογο... κατι που επρεπε να ειχα κανει εξ αρχης, αλλα η μεχρι τοτε ανησυχια μου για τα προβληματα υγειας μου, ηταν μηδαμινη... μου επιβεβαιωσε οτι ειχα μυκητα, οτι πιθανον οφείλονταν σε ΜΗ αποστειρωμενα εργαλεια, αλλα δεν υπηρχε κανενας λογος ανησυχιας για ιο, γιατι δεν κολλανε τοσο ευκολα οι ασθενειες....

Εφυγα καπως ανακουφισμενη, αλλα δυστυχως η ιδεα μου χε μπει για τα καλα στο μυαλο... μα πως?!?! Εγω εχω κολλησει σιγουρα τον ιο, το διαβασα στο ιντερνετ, ειχα μυκητα, πρησμενη αμυγδαλη κ εξανθημα...σκεφτομουν! 

Και επειτα απο λιγες μερες οντας πλεον πεπεισμένη οτι νοσω... απο το φοβο και το αγχος που μου αρχισαν οι διαρροιες και οι πονοι στους μυες και στις αρθρώσεις, αφθα στο στομα καθως και ακατεβατα δεκατα... Συμπτωματα που συνοδευονταν απο κλαμματα και παντελη ελλειψη διαθεσης για το οτιδηποτε... 

Στο μυαλο μου, μπηκαν ενα σωρο ιδεες... οτι ειμαι αρρωστη, οι γονεις μου δε θα με θελουν, ο φιλος μου θα με χωρισει και δε θα μπορεσωνα δουλεψω πουθενα... εκλαιγα πρωι μεσημερι βραδυ. Τρελο αγχος... ετσι λοιπον, αποφασισα να δωσω ενα τελος κανοντας την εξεταση για τον ιο που προκαλει το aids..
Αφου κακοκοιμηθηκα, σηκωθηκα το πρωι και πηγα σε μια ιδιωτικη κλινικη για την εξεταση για τον ιο, τ αποτελεσματα της οποιας λενε οτι ειναι 99% αξιοπιστα ακομα και 14 μερες μετα τη προσβολη του οργανισμου απο τον ιο... Το απογευμα εκεινης της μερας κυλησε μαρτυρικα... σε κακη κατασταση κυκλοφορουσα σ ολη την αθηνα μεχρι να περασει η ωρα και να παω να παρω την απαντηση...

Οταν εφτασε η ωρα, πηγα στη κλινικη και πηρα στα χερια μου τον φακελο! Αρνητικο! Ενα βαρος εφυγε απο πανω μου... προσωρινα ομως, δυστυχως.... βγηκα απο τη κλινικη, πηγα για καφε με την κολλητη μου, της εξηγησα τι περνουσα ολο το διαστημα κ που ειχα εξαφανιστει.... 

Η υποθεση ομως δε τελειωσε εκει.... Το αγχος και ο φοβος μου ειχαν τοσο πολυ εγκατασταθει που το καθε λογης συμπτωμα εμφανιζονταν επιμονα στο σωμα μου.... 

Οπα λεω... δε γινεται ετσι δουλεια... δε μπορει ενα νυχι μα με τρελανει... επισκεφθηκα εναν ψυχολογο ο οποιος μου εκανε καποια ψυχομετρικα τεστ, συζητησαμε κτλ και διαγνωσε σημαδια αγχωδους διαταραχης... μου προτεινε θεραπεια... αλλα επειδη δεν ηθελα να γινω έρμαιο κανενός αποφασισα να το ξεπερασω μονη μου.... ξανακανοντας την εξεταση μετα απο δυο βδομαδες και επιβεβαιωνοντας μια ακομη φορα το αρνητικο αποτελεσμα που πηρα...

Στο ενδιαμεσο των εξετασεων επισκεφθηκα εναν παθολογο, εναν πνευμονολογο, εναν ωτορινολαρυγγολογο, εναν οφθαλμιατρο και εναν γυναικολογο, μια μικροβιολογο... αλλα φυσικα και τον δερματολογο αφου απο εκει ξεκινησα..... καθως τα site με βγαζαν ετοιμοθανατη με το παραμικρο συμπτωμα που μου εμφανιζοταν.... 

Αυτα λοιπον.... επειτα απ ολες τις επισκεψεις μου στους γιατρους, τις εξετασεις, τη συμπτωματολογια του οργανισμου μου... και με τις πολυτιμες συμβουλες ενος συγγενη - γιατρου κατεληξα στο συμπερασμα οτι περασα μια περιοδο εντονου στρες που προκληθηκε απο τον μυκητα και οτι σωματοποιησα ολα τα συμπτωματα λογο αυτης της στρεσογονου καταστασης....

Τωρα που γραφω να τονισω οτι εχω ακομα δεκατα ακατεβατα (ενα μηνα και κατι... αγνοω την αιτια και δ μ απασχολει πλεον) λεμφαδενοπαθεια λογω πολυκυστικων ωοθηκων και επομενως ορμονικου προβληματος) και μια αφθα στο στομα πιθανον γιατι ενα μηνα τωρα που δεν ειχα ουτε διαθεση για φαγητο, επεσε η αμυνα του οργανισμου μου....)

Αυτα....

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Καραμπινατη αγχωδη διαταραχη εχεις..Αν δεν ηταν το νυχι κατι αλλο θα στο πυροδοτουσε ολο αυτο..(μια παρενθεση για τα νυχια που λες , εχω βαλει απειρες φορες νυχια,τζελ , μεταξωτα , γαλλικο ημιμονιμο , ποτε μα ποτε δεν επαθα τιποτα!Ειναι και που θα πας..Αυτο με τα πετσακια οκ και εμενα μου εχει συμβει , αλλα μου εριξε απο πανω ενα ειδικο σπρει δεν ξερω τι ηταν αυτο , τελος παντων λιγο προσοχη στην επιλογη της νυχους :) A και τελος οταν βαφεις τα νυχια σου να τα ξεβαφεις κιολας για να ξεκουραζονται και λιγο ε? )
Να ξερεις με το αγχος πεφτει το ανοσοποιητικο και οταν πεφτει το ανοσοποιητικο εκει μπορει να σκασουν και οι μυκητες..Για τα δεκατα που λες , καλα κανεις και τα αγνοεις , εφοσον πηγες σε παθολογο , στο λεω γιατι και εγω τα ειχα μονιμα καποτε επι ενα τριμηνο , οταν βρισκομουν στην θεση που βρισκεσαι εσυ.
Τελος για τις αφθες στο στομα , επειδη ειχα βγαλει και εγω πηγαινε κανε εναν ελεγχο για β12 και φυλλικο οξυ , να δεις η β12 που παει με το αγχος..Και ψυχραιμια !

----------


## katerin8

Thnx για την απαντηση! ! Κανω μια εξαιρεση στη συμβουλη σου και την ακουω! Οσο για τα νυχια θα κανω πολυυ καιρο ακομα για να τα βαψω.... ο μυκητας με αγχωσε δυο μηνες αργοτερα... οσο γι αυτο που λες οτι μου το πυροδοτησε, εχεις απολυτο δικιο μιας και περασα ολο το καλοκαιρι με το αγχος κ τη πιεση της τελευταιας μου εξεταστικης...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

να μη κανεις διαγνωσεις γαββββ!!

http://buymelaughs.com/wp-content/up...dog-pics40.jpg

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Καμια διαγνωση δεν εκανα πριν τον γιατρο της..Αν λες για την β12 και το φυλλικο οξυ που προτεινα να κοιταξει ειναι επειδη και εγω ειχα βγαλει αφθες και νομιζα οτι ειναι απο το κλιματιστικο , αλλα μια εξεταση με διεψευσε..Και το στρες ειδικα την β12 την μασουλαει κανονικοτατα! Νιαου!
Οταν εχεις αρρωστοφοβια Αλεξ οτι ασθενεια διαβασεις ή πιστευεις οτι εχεις την αισθανεσαι , αισθανεσαι και το τελευταιο συμπτωμα της.

----------


## Mriya

Μην πολυψάχνεις τις ασθένειες και τα συμπτώματα στο ίντερνετ άλλη φορά, τουλάχιστον όχι αν δεν έχεις εξακριβώσει ακριβώς τι έχεις, απλά για παραπάνω πληροφορίες! Σύμφωνα με το ίντερνετ θα έπρεπε να έχουμε πεθάνει οι περισσότεροι εδώ και 5 χρόνια!

Την ψύχωση με το aids την είχα πάθει κι εγώ πριν 6-7 χρόνια, όταν ένα βράδυ πέρασα κολλητά από μια γλάστρα (χωρίς αγκάθια ή μυτερά φύλλα) σ' ένα πεζοδρόμιο και ένιωσα κάτι να με τρυπάει στο πόδι. Να ψάχνω και να μη βρίσκω τι ήταν αυτό που με τρύπησε και να επιμένω ότι ήταν σύριγγα! Βέβαια αυτός ο φόβος μου κόλλησε επειδή λίγες μέρες πριν από το περιστατικό εκείνο, κόντεψα να πατήσω στο χώρο του ΑΠΘ σύριγγα που ήταν πεσμένη στα χώματα μπροστά στη ΦΛΣ με τη βελόνα προς τα πάνω και με τράβηξε η φίλη από δίπλα πριν το τελικό βήμα. Τελικά αρνητικές βγήκαν και οι δικές μου εξετάσεις, αν και ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα τι με τρύπησε.

----------


## Mriya

Και προειδοποίησε τη συγκεκριμένη αισθητικό να απολυμαίνει καλύτερα τα εργαλεία της. :rolleyes:

----------


## katerin8

Το καλυτερο πραγμα ειναι η σωστη ενημερωση τελικα...

----------


## the only peace I can find

Η ημιμάθεια είναι χειρότερη της αμάθειας. Δεν κολλάς aids τόσο έυκολα. Μη βλἐπεις διαγνώσεις google. Και έγω, πριν 5 χρόνια έπρεπε να έχω πεθάνει, καλά τα λέει η Mriya! Και κάτι τελευταίο. Το άγχος, επιστημονικά αποδεδειγμένα, μπορεί να προκαλέσει σωρεία συμπτωμάτων, ακόμη και τύφλωση (χωρίς να υπάρχει μόνιμη βλάβη)! Ότι φοβάσαι το βιώνεις

Νοσοφοβικός :)

----------


## Anna M.

Ετυχε να ημουν διπλα σε ανθρωπο που νοσησε απο το hiv. Ναι τα συμπτωματα ειναι αυτα που περιγραφονται παραπανω, με μια λεπτομερια. Εμφανιζονται ολα μαζι μεσα σε ενα βραδυ και οχι σταδιακα. Πχ πρωτα ο πυρετος και την επομενη μερα να εχει πληγες ο ισοφαγος.δυστυχως εμφανιζονται ολα μαζι... Α κ κατι ακομη. Τα εξανθηματα ειναι τυπου αλλεργιας κ εμφανιζονται σε ολο το κορμι. Πιστεψε με, αμα κανεις κολλησει hiv και νοσησει , ειναι πολυ δυσκολη στιγμη. Αντε με το καλο, μολις διαβασεις αυτο το μηνυμα να σου πεσουν κ τα δεκατα! ;) καλες γιορτες!

----------


## katerin8

Οσο περιεργο κ αν ακουγεται εχω βγαλει 2 αφθες κ ειχα κ πληγη στο στομα πισω απο την οδοντοστοιχεια.... ολα αυτα μετα απο 3 μηνες κ αφου μου ειχε μπει η ιδεα για τα καλα... αγχος αβιταμινωση ειναι δυο απο τις αιτιες ασυζητητί...

ειναι ασχημο και αχαριστια να ναι κανεις νοσοφοβικος οσο υπαρχουν γυρω μας ανθρωποι που νοσουν απο χιλια δυο...

----------

